# Handy für 200€?



## Rob2 (30. Dezember 2009)

*Handy für 200€?*

Hallo,
ich suche ein neues Handy für ca. 200€. (Billiger tut's natürlich auch). Es sollte einen guten Musikplayer haben und zwar auch für laute Musik. Es sollte auch eine gute Kamera mit 3 oder 5 Megapixel haben, denn ich habe sonst keine richtige Digicam. Schnelles Internet wär gut, muss aber nicht sein. Wenn es geht auch gerne mit Touchscreen.
Ich hoffe es gibt Handys für den diesen Preis.
MFG


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Nokia 5800 XpressMusic rot : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
Touchscreen, WLAN, 3 MP Cam, guter Musikplayer. Aber ich empfehle so Touchscreen Handies unter 200€ nur ungern, da der Touchscreen oft schwächen aufweißt


----------



## Pixelplanet (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

lässt sich für den preis nicht miteinander vereinen

kannst dir mal das Samsung S5230 Star ansehen

da hast du kein schnelles internet aber nen guten musik player

gute kamera kannst du sowieso vergessen bei handys mehr als nen kleiner schnappschuß bei besten lichtverhältnissen ist einfach nicht drin mit so nem mini Objektiv


----------



## Rob2 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

aber das Nokia scheint doch gut. Das hatte ich auch schon im Blickfeld. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem. Naja gibt Fazit ja genug woanders.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

naja, also die Cam des Nokias ist wirklich nur gut genug, um die Bilder aufm Display anzuschauen. Bei so "billigen" Touchscreen Handies muss halt irgendwo gespart werden. Wenn du wirklich ne gute Cam willst, solltest du dir das mal anschauen. Sony Ericsson C905 night black : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Rob2 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Also kann man mit fast keinem Handy auch ma ein rechtes gutes Bild auf dem PC ansehen?


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

doch, zum bsp mit dem, welches ich dir als link gegeben hab, oder mit dem W995, oder den teuren Touchscreenhandies von Samsung für 400€ aufwärts..


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Was meinst du denn zum KM900 Arena das gibt es jetzt mittlerweile um 210€ und das ist eigentlich wirklich klasse wenn du nicht Wert auf ein offenes Betriebssystem legst!
MFG


----------



## Xenocron (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Hallo zusammen

oder das Samsung S7350. Das habe ich mir zu Weihnachten selber geschenkt und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. 5 MB Pixel Kamera + Blitzlicht und viel viel Multimedia-Spielerei  Wenn du es nicht direkt über Samsung selber bestellst, dann findest du das Handy bei einigen klassen Shops um die 140 - 155 Euro.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*



Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn zum KM900 Arena das gibt es jetzt mittlerweile um 210€ und das ist eigentlich wirklich klasse wenn du nicht Wert auf ein offenes Betriebssystem legst!
> MFG



Das Ding scheint sehr viele Systemschwächen zu haben. So habe ich es bei Amazon gelesen.

Ich muss mir langsam auch ein neues Telefon holen. Momentan fällt meine Auswahl auf's Samsung S8000 Jet :

Samsung S8000 Jet rose-black Smartphone ohne Vertrag: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ist vlt. auch was für dich.


----------



## lazy (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

ALso das 5800 habe ich mir auch schonmal angeschaut, aber die Touchfunktion ist wirklich nicht so toll, und wenn es schon touch sein soll dann muss der auch wirklich *ohne* Probleme laufen - das tut er aber nicht!


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Es gibt in dieser Preisklasse fast keine Touchscreen Handys die ohne Probleme funktionieren!
MFG


----------



## lazy (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Du könntest dir das Iphone 2G gebraucht anschauen, das ist oft für unter 200 Euro zu haben und ist ein wirklich orginales touch (handy)...


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Jaa das LG Arena ist wirklich nicht zu empfehlen.
Es hat keinerlei Programme für das Betriebssystem und wenn nur wenige.
Wenn es Touch sein muss, dann must du wirklich das iPhone nehmen oder ein Handy von HTC.
Alles andere wäre Schwachsinnig.
Ich kann dir allerdings das Nokia 6700 classic in schwarz empfehlen.
Es liegt super in der Hand, hat eine 5MP Kamera usw. 
Schau es dir an 
MfG; TOm


----------



## Rob2 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Wie siehts mit dem Nokia 5530 aus? Hat zwar kein UMTS ist mir aber auch nicht so wichtig. Hat wenigstens WLAN


----------



## lazy (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

UMTS hat selbst mein K800i schon, willst du wirklich noch ein neues Handy kaufen was das nicht hat? Es kommt halt daraf an was du benötigst.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Ich werf einfach nochmal das 5800 XM von Nokia in die Runde.

Ich hab das jetzt seit nem knappen Jahr selbst.

Der Touch läuft gut, die Kamera ist auch gut (um Längen besser wie im iPhone), Nokia hat den OVI-Store (ähnlich iTunes / Apps) auf die Reihe gekriegt, sodass es viele gute und auch kostenlose Proggis dafür gibt.
Der Musikplayer ist erste Sahne.
Es hat WLAN, UMTS, EDGE
Der Akku hält bei mir im Durchschnitt immer eine Woche -UND er ist ganz normal wechselbar.
Slot für MicroSD Karten
UND es ist ganz günstig geworden (im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr)

ABER:
Für solch ein Handy sollte es ein dementsprechender Vertrag sein.
Was nützt UMTS und mobiles Internet wenn es im Vertrag nicht abgedeckt ist?
Also auch auf sowas achten, sonst könnte es schnell teuer werden.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*



lazy schrieb:


> Du könntest dir das Iphone 2G gebraucht anschauen, das ist oft für unter 200 Euro zu haben und ist ein wirklich orginales touch (handy)...



Ich weiß nicht wo du geschaut hast, aber ein 2G für unter 200€ ist im Moment leider noch Utopie 

250-280 muss man da schon noch rechnen für anständigen Zustand...

Würde persönlich auch zum 2G raten... klar hat keine top cam (2mp, kein blitz) aber der browser und so sind echt gut 

Grüße,


----------



## Phame (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

also wenn du eins brauchst ich hätte hier ein w995, ich mach noch ein thread im marktplatz bereich auf wollt hier nur mal drauf hinweisen


----------



## lazy (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*



pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo du geschaut hast, aber ein 2G für unter 200€ ist im Moment leider noch Utopie
> 
> 250-280 muss man da schon noch rechnen für anständigen Zustand...


1


Ich hab in der Bucht geschaut, da gehen reltaiv oft welche unter 200 Weg, du darfst halt nicht Sonntag abends schauen . Such dir etwas das am Morgen ausläuft und einen unauffälligen Eindruck macht


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*



lazy schrieb:


> 1
> 
> 
> Ich hab in der Bucht geschaut, da gehen reltaiv oft welche unter 200 Weg, du darfst halt nicht Sonntag abends schauen . Such dir etwas das am Morgen ausläuft und einen unauffälligen Eindruck macht




Ich bin über jeden beweisenden Link erfreut


----------



## vitka93 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Das Nokia  5800 ist einfach nur Geil für diese preisklasse hab es selber und ist spitze


----------



## Lower (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Ich habe ein Samsung Omnia für 200€ gebe ich es gerne her, 300€ kostet es neu es ist ca ein dreiviertel Jahr alt! Rechnung und OVP muss ich noch aus meinem Zweitwohnsitz holen. Es hat einen Stift und ich finde es ist leicht zu bedienen, allerdings bin ich auf ein LG New Chocolate umgestiegen, da mein Vertrag ausgelaufen ist. Es wurde bei Amazon bestellt!
Schau mal in meinen V-Thread! Oder schreib mich per PN an!


----------



## shyne (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Ich habe das 5800. Das Handy ist ganz gut. für den Preis sogar echt top. Das OS ist nicht das flexibelste aber es gibt einige Browser und der eingebaute tuts auch... 

Was ich wirklich unbefriedigend finde, ist die Kamera1


----------



## lazy (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*



pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Ich bin über jeden beweisenden Link erfreut




Ist die Frage ob ich das jetzt verlinken darf hier, nicht das ich noch ärger mit den Mods bekomme wiel ich Werbung mache (oder sowas in der richtung)

Schau doch mal und beobachte doch mal


----------



## shyne (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*



> Ist die Frage ob ich das jetzt verlinken darf hier, nicht das ich noch ärger mit den Mods bekomme wiel ich Werbung mache (oder sowas in der richtung)


hmmmm? warum das!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Also ich hab gestern Nacht mal 2, 2G's beobachtet die weit jenseits deiner unter 200€ Utopie ausgelaufen sind  Das eine bei 290 und das andere irgendwo bei 260. Ich habe vor 2 Monaten mein 2G für 250 gekauft... wenn man wert auf tadellosen Zustand legt muss man nach wie vor definitiv mehr als 200€ für ein anständiges 2G ausgeben... Zumindest bis zum Release des 4G's..

Grüße,

nach wie vor kann ich dem Threadersteller besten Gewissens zum 2G raten, hat mich bisher nicht enttäuscht


----------



## lazy (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Jap wie du sagst nachts sitzen die leute vor den PCs, am Morgen sieht das da schon anders aus. Aber ich habe jetzt auch keine lust die bucht zu durchwühlen, hab schon relativ viele gesehen die um die 200 weggingen ob ihr das glaubt oder nicht ist mir egal


----------



## shyne (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

poste doch einfach beendete angebote
so schwer kanns ja nicht sein


----------



## lazy (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

Du bekommst einen screen, habe im moment nicht die Zeit und die lust die bucht durchzuwühlen da ich nen touch bekomme.


----------



## shyne (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Handy für 200€?*

da steht nirgends, dass es eine beendete auktion ist.

übrigens, ich bin gar nicht am zweifeln. es interessiert mich nicht mal, außer dass ichs immer ätzend finde, wenn leute behauptungen aufstellen und sie nicht belegen können, auch wenn es so einfach wäre...

und da du so beschäftigt bist, dass du nicht mal zwei häckchen bei ebay machen kannst, habe ich das für dich übernommen:
http://completed.shop.ebay.de/Handy...&_okw=iphone+2g&_sop=12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

"ausgeweertet" habe ichs nicht.


----------

